# Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen



## Flow133 (26. September 2013)

*Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*

Hallo zusammen,
und zwar möchte ich gerne an der Steam Machine Beta teilnehmen, nur fehlt mir dazu noch der obere Punkt. Ich komm auch durch viel herausprobieren nicht dahinter, wie das gehen könnte.
Hat vllt. jemand ne Idee?
Grüße Flow133


----------



## Thallassa (26. September 2013)

*AW: Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*

Profil -> Profil bearbeiten -> Profilstatus: Öffentlich


----------



## Flow133 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*

in den Fall gings dann noch ganz leicht
danke dafür


----------



## Thallassa (26. September 2013)

*AW: Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*



Flow133 schrieb:


> in den Fall gings dann noch ganz leicht
> danke dafür


 
Da du den Badge jetzt scheinbar hast: bekommt man XP dafür?


----------



## Unleashed (26. September 2013)

*AW: Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*

bekommt man


----------



## addicTix (26. September 2013)

*AW: Öffentliches Steam Community Profil erstellen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Da du den Badge jetzt scheinbar hast: bekommt man XP dafür?


 
150xp um genau zu sein


----------

